# Tablets & Nav Bar Menu Button (ICS?)



## Foxtrot_Xray (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys,

Quick question -
How do I make the 'menu' button in the navigation bar show up? My main activity uses a no-title-bar theme, so that there's no icon to get the option menu from the title (action) bar. The documentation says that if you use the onCreateOptionsMenu() it should make the icon button at the bottom, but I don't get one in mine:









I'm targeting 2.1, and the screenshot's from 3.x on my tablet.

Anything to check would be appreciated -
Mike.

Edit: Nevermind, all. I forgot I was addressing minSDK = 11, which in that case there's no menu icon. I haven't found how to make it appear on the navigation bar when running full-screen, but I can worry about that later.


----------

